# JetBeam RRT-1 Raptor beamshoot comparison



## HKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

[SIZE=+3]JetBeam RRT-1 Raptor beamshoot comparison[/SIZE]

These beamshoots are from my RRT-1 Raptor review, but because this review is in danish it is not included here.







The RRT-1 is a thrower light and I have tried to select other thrower light for comparison, both single and quad die leds. The light are (Same sequence as picture): OLight M20 Warrior, Fenix TK20, Dereelight DBS, RaidFire Spear, JetBeam RRT-1 Raptor, Legion 2, JetBeam M1X






On this graph it is very easy to pick the two quad die leds, the weakest light is the TK20 that runs on 2xAA batteries.






Including both max. all levels in the graph, shows that some lights has a limited adjustment range.



[SIZE=+1]Max. brightness[/SIZE]

RRT-1, DBS, Spear











TK20, M20, M1X











Legion 2






Same pictures, but exposed a bit less:

RRT-1, DBS, Spear











TK20, M20, M1X











Legion 2







[SIZE=+1]Max. brightness, a look at the trees[/SIZE]

RRT-1, DBS, Spear











TK20, M20, M1X











Legion 2





Same pictures, but exposed a bit less:

RRT-1, DBS, Spear











TK20, M20, M1X











Legion 2







[SIZE=+1]Lowest brightness[/SIZE]

RRT-1, DBS, Spear











TK20, M20, M1X











Legion 2







[SIZE=+1]JetBeam RRT-1[/SIZE]





Low, medium, high











High





Low





Medium





High





High







[SIZE=+1]Dereelight DBS V2[/SIZE]





With smooth reflector, 1.2A driver and Q2 5A led.

Low, medium, high











High





Low





Medium





High





High







[SIZE=+1]RaidFire Spear[/SIZE]




With smooth reflector.

Low, high








High





Low





High





High







[SIZE=+1]Fenix TK20[/SIZE]

Low, high








High





Low





High





High







[SIZE=+1]OLight M20 Warrior[/SIZE]





Low, medium, high











High





Low





Medium





High





High







[SIZE=+1]JetBeam M1X[/SIZE]





This is the first generation of the M1X, the second generation has higher output.
I have compared it to other big lights here: 12 beamshoots


Low, high








High





Low





High





High







[SIZE=+1]Legion 2[/SIZE]





The light has 5 brightness steps, I have skipped step 2 and 4.
I have compared it to other big lights here: 12 beamshoots

Low, medium, high











High





Low





Medium





High





High


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jun 1, 2009)

Again, nice review HKJ!

It looks like the M1X and L2 have about the same throw from the looks of the zoomed in hotspot? And the poor Spear hardly compares to the DBS and Raptor?? Almost like the Spear hotspot was hitting the grass in front of the trees.

Nice work. You've got a nice collection of lights there!





And, as far as hotspot comparisons.......does it look like the Raptor comes in 3rd??? Behind the two quad throwers?? Hmmmm


----------



## HKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> It looks like the M1X and L2 have about the same throw from the looks of the zoomed in hotspot?



No, the L2 picture is brighter, i.e. if the distance was longer I believe the L2 would win.



Ryanrpm said:


> And the poor Spear hardly compares to the DBS and Raptor?? Almost like the Spear hotspot was hitting the grass in front of the trees.



Look again, you can also see part of the hotspot on the trees above and if you look under the trees, the Spear does succeed in lightning it up.





Ryanrpm said:


> And, as far as hotspot comparisons.......does it look like the Raptor comes in 3rd??? Behind the two quad throwers?? Hmmmm



The quad throwers are very good here, and it looks like Raptor is #3, but it is difficult to assess due to the color differences.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 1, 2009)

Realy nice effort,thanks a lot, a lot of cpf members would be glad about your tests.
I wonder why moderators have not moved your threads in the reviews section.
Do you think that that raptor is throwing better than DBS?I thought it did but on your beamshots i am not that sure,maybe the different tint is making the result not clear.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> Realy nice effort,thanks a lot, a lot of cpf members would be glad about your tests.
> I wonder why moderators have not moved your threads in the reviews section.



Maybe because I did not write "Review" in the title and because they are not reviews, only beam shot comparisons.



ergotelis said:


> Do you think that that raptor is throwing better than DBS?I thought it did but on your beamshots i am not that sure,maybe the different tint is making the result not clear.



I believe that the Raptor wins, look at the trees farthest away, they are brighter with the he Raptor. But a DBS with a cool white R2 led might match the Raptor.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jun 1, 2009)

M1X/L2









It appears you are correct. L2 does look a bit brighter.


----------



## LED Cool (Jun 1, 2009)

i love these kind of comparisons! :thumbsup: well done! and the same goes for your other 12 beamshots comparison.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 1, 2009)

just out of interest on the Raptor - where do you have the focus ring set at on those pix? - because with the tests I have done with the ring screwed up tight for what looks like a smaller spot up close to the eye (and should logically throw further) 
its actually brighter in the spot at further distances when the control ring is about half way between spot and flood - as in if you point the light at something about 20-30 meters away and turn the focus ring one way or the other till the spot has no spill around the hot spot - then try the light against the others and see.

I have stood there with others and we all agree (and you can also see in the photos I have taken) that the setting I have suggested is brighter - and I have held the raptor and the dbs side by side with the same guy who owns the dbs and even he says his dbs looks crap compared to the raptor (and those are not my words but his) - and I am not just sticking up for this light - as I am probably going to sell it anyway coz I have way too many pointy lights (and more coming) I just like squeezing the best from every light :twothumbs


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> M1X/L2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this M1X in these beam shots is a MkI or V1? because the V2 are driven harder :thinking: :wave:


----------



## HKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> just out of interest on the Raptor - where do you have the focus ring set at on those pix?



I have it completely tighten, I have only played with it at short range (3-4 meter) and did not see any real improvement at that distance.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 1, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I have it completely tighten, I have only played with it at short range (3-4 meter) and did not see any real improvement at that distance.



but like I said - try those settings @ the same distances and see the dif - wouldn't you want to get the best out of what you spent your $ on? :thinking:
Also is the m1x v1 or v2? 

Thanks


----------



## HKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> but like I said - try those settings @ the same distances and see the dif - wouldn't you want to get the best out of what you spent your $ on? :thinking:
> Also is the m1x v1 or v2?



I will try the focus at longer distances, but I will probably not take photos of it, at least not now.
The M1X is V1, as I wrote in in the M1X section of the beamshoots.


----------



## maxilux (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the review, that was much work !!


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice work !:thumbsup:


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 1, 2009)

Really nice work. I'm amazed at how well the DBS holds up with a Q2 5A pill. I have a Q3 5A and an R2 WC and the R2 does throw farther (with UCL lens). 

Very informative beamshots, thanks for taking the time to conduct this testing.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 1, 2009)

DBS with a Q2 5A and it's throwing almost as well as the Raptor? A DBS R2 WH would be a better example of what the DBS Is currently capable of.  Also the DBS's hot spot is aimed to the right of the Raptor's hot spot and is lighting up other trees to the right that the Raptor's hot spot is missing, so the DBS isn't hitting those distant trees with as much of it's hot spot as the Raptor is.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

To answer some of all these questions about which light is brightest, I went back to the original raw photos and extracted the part under the trees and then did an analysis of brightness. The calculations is for the shown picture:

Spear, calculated value 21.2:





DBS, calculated value 39.3:





RRT-1, calculated value 42.8:





M1X, calculated value 54,9:





L2, calculated value 68,3:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome review!

Looks like i will be buying a raptor now


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like the raptor will out throw all of them at 500 ft + :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Jun 18, 2009)

Great review! I missed this thread somehow initially but I'm glad I found it.

Which reflector was used in the L2, OP or SMO?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Great review! I missed this thread somehow initially but I'm glad I found it.
> 
> Which reflector was used in the L2, OP or SMO?



OP, it is a very light OP.


----------



## qip (Jun 18, 2009)

how do you do the shots that look "fake" close to the ground , its weird , looks like a model movie set or something kinda cool


----------



## HKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

qip said:


> how do you do the shots that look "fake" close to the ground , its weird , looks like a model movie set or something kinda cool



Both flashlight and camera is on tripods and neither of them are close to the ground. For the wide pictures I used a 17 mm lens and for the trees I used a 200 mm lens. I.e. the camera was not moved between the pictures.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 18, 2009)

I think he's referring to the 200mm lens and the compression it's causing. It makes it appear to have been taken while low to the ground. 

Nice job using the two different lenses. The 17mm is much wider than what we see and the 200 is more telephoto than what we normally see.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

Patriot said:


> The 17mm is much wider than what we see and the 200 is more telephoto than what we normally see.



I forgot to mention that my camera is not a 35mm, but a 1.5 times smaller, i.e. in 35 mm terms it is 26mm and 300mm.

I like the 17 mm for beamshoots, it gives a very good rendering of the beam shape.


----------



## saabluster (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome job HKJ! I love the style of this pictorial review. Just because it is not wordy does not mean it is not a review. After all a picture is worth a thousand words and your pictures are fabulous!


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow.. the L2...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 18, 2009)

HKJ said:


> [SIZE=+1]Max. brightness, a look at the trees[/SIZE]
> 
> RRT-1, DBS, Spear
> 
> ...






HKJ, if I just compare your set of pictures above it seems that the Raptor is producing the greatest lux directly on the overhanging tree branch clump. No doubt that the quad die lights are setting the rest of the area on fire but I actually think the Raptor is producing the most concentrated point of light.

Your thoughts?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 19, 2009)

saabluster said:


> Just because it is not wordy does not mean it is not a review. After all a picture is worth a thousand words and your pictures are fabulous!



I like to have more in a review, than just pictures. These picture are, in fact, a part of my review, the full review is linked in the first post (But it is in Danish).



Patriot said:


> HKJ, if I just compare your set of pictures above it seems that the Raptor is producing the greatest lux directly on the overhanging tree branch clump. No doubt that the quad die lights are setting the rest of the area on fire but I actually think the Raptor is producing the most concentrated point of light.
> 
> Your thoughts?



At longer distances the Raptor wins, I have confirmed that, but did not have the camera with me at that time. But at shorter distances the quad lights wins, because their beams are much more useful, at least for most purposes.


----------



## saabluster (Jun 19, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I like to have more in a review, than just pictures. These picture are, in fact, a part of my review, the full review is linked in the first post (But it is in Danish).


Yeah I went to your site today. No problem reading it though. Thanks to google I translated your whole website. I have to say that Danish(mmm daannish..) translates very well to English. Sentence structure must be very similar between the two languages. I am learning Russian so I have had to use a translator quite a bit and it is interesting to see how off it can be sometimes. Anyway, nice review and nice website. Very informative and understandable for the uninitiated.


----------



## iWiLL (Jun 19, 2009)

The review on your site is really great, I missed it the first time I looked at this topic.


----------



## applevision (Jun 21, 2009)

Brilliant as always, *HKJ*!

Thank you and ever thanks!

Okay... now we need to see how the Pilot Whale stacks up!

Does it ever end?!

:tinfoil:


----------

